# Favorite popsicle flavor...



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Yes is cold out, but why not?

My vote is with grape


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

HMMMMMsidewalk sunday....orange with vanilla center...or as an adult the leche with more caramel....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The purple grape or the pink popsicle, I can't remember what flavour the pink one is. Anyone??


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

My Favorite was and still is is fudgesickles. My favorite ice cream is Chacolatte Mint that a friend of mine makes. In stores soon.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I used to love the root beer ones. My favorite ice cream on a stick is also a fudgsicle, Chef David. If we're branching out to ice cream, I vote for good old Wisconsin frozen custard with lots of fudge, pecans and caramel swirled through.


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

I loved the blue popsicles (is "blue" a flavor?). More recently, Choco Tacos or anything made by Ben and Jerry.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sisi we don't have pink in our packages...just orange, red, purple, green 
Not sure where the blue comes in except maybe that rocket pop....It's been umpteen years am I wrong here?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Oh yeah kinda on this note, I was asked to develop and teach a children's class on ice cream and pops....3years-high school pick the age group...5 days 2 1/2 or 5 hours....
or the 2 week session....
Ice cream, sorbet, pops, toppings,crumblies, pies, bombes, cones.....sounds like fun huh?
Think I'll punt the babies I don't like changing other people's children's diapers if I can help it....and their attention span for 2 1/2 hours is exhausting.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Shroomgirl,

I couldn't help you, haven't had a popsicle in years. 

Green popsicles?? what flavour is that?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh, my God, Maryeo! Gefilte fish popsicles!!!!







How about schmaltz flavor, while we're at it- or chopped liver!

As for the real thing, I forgot to mention banana. Those were awesome to my preadolescent palate. Now I'm restricted to the sugar free varieties: grape, cherry, orange. Booooooorrrrrrrring. Maybe I'll look for some molds and make my own SF flavors- coffee, chocolate, truffle.....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My Mom always gave me and my brothers Shmaltz dipped matza ball on suger cones,and we didn't complain. now that I think of it they where quite tasty







As for a flavor i like now? With a 10 & 6 year old running the roost I only get what they don't eat. which is usally lime or lemon. If your interested I'm Thinking of developing a belquim ale pop.
cc


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

blue


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep green is lime, red cherry, purple grape, lemon yellow
My favorite popsicle is still sidewalk sunday...orange sherbert with vanilla middle...or now it;s the leche caramel with more caramel on a stick thing,.

I don't do shrooms in dessert even candy caps.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Turquoise blue... you know the flavor!


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

When I was a kid the ice cream truck carried blue popsicles. We thought they were really gross. We called them bluana, because they had some kind of artificial banana flavoring in them. Yuck!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Glad I missed those gems.....GROSSSSSSS


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Blue is the best, no doubt. Eat it and get hours of amusement by sticking your dyed tongue out at unsuspecting passers-by.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The Cherry flavor of course.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

My girlfriend buys these one"s from schwans they are green apple with caramel filled in the middle. They are awesome.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

...A schmaltz-dipped matzoh ball? I didn't see that until now. That's hilarious.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Ah, the Schwans stuff... forgot about that... I used to sell those great tasting frozen treats!


----------



## lanesev (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh.  I have been searching and searching for the green apple popsicles with carmel center.  I LOVED these as a kid until they discontinued them and I am now pregnant and that is all I want... You dont know where to find them now do you?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello

The previous post to yours is from 2000!

Hope you can find the ice-lolly flavour you seek - there's nothing worse than a pregnancy craving you cannot indulge!


----------



## keri ann (Aug 3, 2011)

schwans just recently started having these green apple popsicles again with the caramel center we get them like 4 boxes at a time because we eat them so fast!


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's warm weather in the northern hemisphere, at least, so this is a topic worth reviving. Where I live, food on a stick in summertime is a growing tradition. Our state fair is on now, so chocolate-covered cranberries, corn dogs, chocolate-covered bacon and, yes, frozen treats are popular.

My favorite is a coconut paleta, but any of the fruit-only bars are good. I loved root beer-flavored pops as a child, but in sympathy for all of you who've tried this drink or flavor and find it vile (all my French friends detest it), I've lost my taste for it. Frozen pop-making kits are readily available these days, so maybe I'll experiment with my own: gazpacho, cucumber-lime, etc.

Mezz


----------

